# Stay tuned....



## Main Event (Feb 8, 2003)

Stay tuned..

Bet your wondering....., , 

Well, it's 5 in the morning here and I'm to tired to post a intro to my most brillant journal so you'll have to wait till the morning

 <------------------


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

You got me!  Hello fellow Floridian!


----------



## Main Event (Feb 8, 2003)

Sup bud!


----------



## Main Event (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, here goes.

Stats: 190 pounds, 6ft, 17%bf.

Goals: 220 pounds, 6 feet 3 inches, 11-12%bf.

Areas of special interest: Arms, (skinny), shoulders (punny), gut(shrink it)

My diet: Mostly foods like, brown rice, meats, eggs, oats, veggies, wheats, grits:happy: 
Fluids: mostly water, ocasional diet coke.

My routine:
Day 1 Back, chest
Day 2 rest
Day 3 Legs
Day 4 rest
Day 5 Shoulders, tris/bi's
Day 6,7 off

Pretty entry level until I decide to change up.

Feb 8, Shoulders, tris/bis

Lost my little pad that I use to write down my sets.


----------

